# Before and Afters of rescue horses



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

Show me pictures of your rescues when you first got them and then when they gained weight and got healthy!


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

*I got her in Nov 2011.*


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Lightning - she's so pretty! Is she a TB?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

He looks even better now!


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, Penelope White Lightning is a TBH/Andalusian cross. She is 18 years old. Thank you for the compliments. I think she is beautiful. Nvr2many your horse looks great. You must have worked hard to build him up so well.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

lightning said:


> Hi, Penelope White Lightning is a TBH/Andalusian cross. She is 18 years old. Thank you for the compliments. I think she is beautiful. Nvr2many your horse looks great. You must have worked hard to build him up so well.


Thank you and yes. I really researched and kept the groceries in him, lol.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

The 5 year old Appaloosa named Kelo

Before:









After:

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

We bought Jack at an auction for 5$ August of 2010, he's now a fat & sassy, spoiled brat


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Great work to you all. Looking forward to seeing more happy endings... here are a few of ours from over the past four years.


Two OTTB half brothers, Before:









The boy on the right, two months later:











Appendix Quarter Horse mare, Before:









And five weeks later:











Haflinger mare, Before: 









And ten weeks later:











Miniature mare, Before:









And after:











Appendix Quarter Horse gelding, Before:









And after:











Hmmm, one more I guess Thoroughbred mare, Before









And after:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Rascal has been posted before, but why not again.

Yearling - day we brought him home:









5 months later









This past summer as a 2 year old


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW!!!! You guys are awesome!! Thank you for caring for these horses.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

lightning said:


> View attachment 93954
> 
> 
> View attachment 93955
> ...


You have done a wonderful job getting your mare back into shape, but her rope halter is not in the correct place. If she were to pull back she could break her nose. I would hate for that to happen.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

40+ TB gelding, 17ish hh
before








and 2 months later and still skinny, sadly he passed befor we could get him to a healthy weight.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot to add my newest guy that we got very thin!
before standing next to my QH gelding.







3 months later


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Winter Woolies of 2010 versus Winter Woolies of 2011 

It's a work in progress.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Miniature stallion. He was somewhere between 3 and 5. He was terribly skinny, still a stud, lethargic...had an abcess in his jaw (which took us a while to discover with all his hair, even the vet didn't find it right off.) and terrible leg conformation. We got his weight up. Got him gelded (and his abcess healed up) Fixed his feet a bit. Then while I was away in basic he quit eating and got lethargic again. Did bloodwork and he had liver trouble. Trailered him to OSU vet school to do a liver biopsy. The ultrasound discovered practically no liver. He was euthanized.  I tried.

He just lived in my yard with my 2 big dogs. They never bothered him and loved sleeping in his bedding and food:?. He only bothered them when he felt good and before he was gelded. He loved having 3/4 acre of grass to himself (he was in with donkeys before because he would beat up on the smaller animals, but the donkeys beat up on him) Before I bought a little trailer for him, we just put up the back seat of the Izuzu Rodeo and he rode in there. Had a little ramp to get him up and down and everything. He was only about 28" ETA: He was only like 2" taller than my dogs! When he started getting frisky we had to put a board up to the left of where they are sleeping, short enought that he couldn't invade their sleeping area and tall enough that they could get through. Ollie was not pleased.




Looking a bit better, but a terrible clip job. He just wouldn't stand still long enough.




That's a bumper in the foreground.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Curly, before.
The picture doesn't so justice to how thin she really was. 
At that stage we had already owned her for 2 months, due to a computer crash we lost all earlier photos.

My beautiful girl now. 
She has come so far physically and mentally, i couldnt be without her now.


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

My baby girl when i first got her (sorry for the bad photo, its the only one i can find)










A few months later


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Just found another one of when we first got her


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

great job with your horses everyone!

this is smoochie about a week after bringing her home....









and this is smooch now 9 months later

















she clearly isn't missing any meals anymore...


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

Arabian stallion, Before:




























After, 5 months. Beet pulp is awesome.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

^wow he is gorgeous! look at that tail!!!
and i completely agree.. beet pulp is awesome! worked for my girl too


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Great before & afters everyone!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Omg I love rascal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

subbing


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

wetrain17 said:


> subbing


Completely OT,but...is your username "Wet Rain" or "We Train" ? 

Just curious...I wonder every time I see it Lol


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing!! I love looking at these photos. All of your horses are absolutely stunning; congrats on how far you've all come.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a TB gelding that I bought at an auction. He was going crazy in his stall, terrified of a donkey in the pen next to him. Everyone kept saying he was crazy. I really liked him. He turned out quite fun.

Before:









After:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love all the photos, you all have done an amazing job!! 

It is truly amazing what a few groceries will do!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Omg I love rascal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

No matter how bad the horses look, what always gets me is their expression. I love these pictures because you can just see how they transform from sad, with no spark in their eyes, to content and loved. It makes me very happy to see these pictures and to see that there are such great people out there who would do this. You guys are great.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

loveyourhorse said:


> ^wow he is gorgeous! look at that tail!!!
> and i completely agree.. beet pulp is awesome! worked for my girl too


Thanks.  I had to sell him a couple of years ago, I sure do miss him.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

My photos are all crap since they were mostly cell phone.
This is Sundance and his boney rump before:







And Sundance n ow:


----------



## sup (Apr 11, 2012)

*before and after*

wow! you did a good job on that horse! she or he looks great! such a big and wonderful change!!


----------



## sup (Apr 11, 2012)

again great job!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)

I LOVE this thread! Great job everyone!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't have any before and afters of the real rescues, I just have a pic of an OTTB the day she came off the track and 2 months later. She was such a good girl


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We're still rehabbing the six thoroughbred that we took in at the end of last year, but here are a few pictures!

Sierra- before










Unfortunately Sierra was extremely unsound and sick with underlying heart problems and passed away due to a massive stroke only three months after coming to us, but she had atleast a few months of freedom and love before that happened. Here she is a month into rehab, feeling good and stretching her legs with her foal Kenzie!



















Then theres Regal, who is fully rehabilitated now and beginning her training as a saddle horse. She never was thin, but her coat was dull and she had extremely messed up hooves/thrush, and an abcess on her cheek. She also has a messed up spine and stood camped under until we had the chiro out for her a few times. 

before









after









Kenzie- who is Sierra's baby. She is now orphaned but doing well regardless. 









and then Bree, who is still having a hard time gaining weight due to ulcer problems. She's making progress though!

before:









after


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

I dont have any pics of the horse on my computer. But someone boarded a horse at the barn who was skinny and old. the owner couldnt afford the money for him anymore. so she sent him to a rescue. I saw pics of him...hes fat and happy hanging out with his new friends.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is my bou a week after I brought him home.








A month later








Almost a year later


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

gothicangel69, he has such a cute face!


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Horsel02 said:


> You have done a wonderful job getting your mare back into shape, but her rope halter is not in the correct place. If she were to pull back she could break her nose. I would hate for that to happen.


Thank you. I just bought her another halter. I got a tiger striped break away halter. I wasn't able to adjust her rope halter anymore due to her pulling away real hard once and tightening up all the knotts. I was lucky and she calmed down quickly and didn't hurt herself (that time).


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

gothicangel69 said:


> This is my bou a week after I brought him home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks good! Just make sure you tie your rope halter correctly. The knot should be around the loop and not above it. If he ever pulls back the only way you'll get that halter off is to cut it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

Hank last summer:








Hank this spring:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hank looks soo much like an appendix i work with named talladega. Pretty boy!


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Hank looks soo much like an appendix i work with named talladega. Pretty boy!


Thank you! I got him from a TB rescue, but I'm beginning to wonder if there's something else mixed in besides TB...he looks a little compact to me. Plus, all my animals end up being some weird mix so I guess it would be par for the course


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

This is not my story, but I have permission from the person it belongs to, to post it along with the pics. I will just use the first initial of the person involved. This is copied and pasted from post on my other chat room. 
Sorry for the long post, but it's a story that needs to be told. "T" deserves her own spot in Heaven for helping this horse, and others. 


*Let me start at the beginning of the story. A few months ago, "T" bought a retired harness racing horse, the daughter of a mare she has owned for a few years. She arranged for the horse (Molly) to be broken to saddle by an acquaintence who "T" hadn't seen for a while but she had seen her work with horses a few years ago and trusted her. "T" transferred the sum of $300 as a down payment. Before she could start her retraining, Molly caused an injury to "T" that required hospitalisation and she decided to sell her on. Tiff had been emailing the trainer asking for the return of the money but it was never forthcoming. Eventually, last weekend the trainer phoned "T" and asked if she would take one of her horses instead of the cash. "T" figured she was never going to get the money back so in order to retrieve something from the soured deal, she agreed to accept the horse offered, a brumby mare... unbroken, unhandled.*

_*Today "T", her boyfriend "T" and a girlfriend "B" went to the property the collect the brumby. What she saw was like a nightmare. The brumby was in a small paddock (devoid of any vegetation) that she shared with the carcuses of four calves. There were 30-40 horses around the property, most of which were in bad condition. The property also had numerous dogs running around that were feeding on the dead calves. "T" said the smell of death was overpowering and all she wanted to do was take the brumby and get out of there. She could see dead animals in every direction.*_

*"B" has contacted the Australian equivalent of the ASPCA who will go to the property tomorrow morning and take appropriate action.*

*I've uploaded photos of the brumby which we've named Grace.*

_*Grace will take a lot of work and she's very fearful. Between "T" and "B" they will hopefully gain her trust to allow them to clean her up and feed her three times a day as well as grazing in paddocks lush with grass. I cried when I saw this little mare. She deserves to be given a chance.*_

Grace also was nursing a foal when she was rescued. The "owner" refused to give the foal up, and it was reported as having to be put down, just a couple days later. 
The before and after pics are dated. Starting April 2011, Last April 2012. Amazing recovery. She now also has 2 more rescues Gladys and Dexter. I don't have any after pics of them yet. 
*Gladys is a 13 year old 16.3 hand thoroughbred... raced under the name of Lady Papadam. She turned up at the local horse sales in bad shape. She had small wounds all over her, most likely because of an argument with the other horses in the truck. She was dripping milk having had her foal removed that morning. "T" purchased her for $190 and set about 'repairing the damage'. When "T" arrived with her, Gladys drank a full bathtub of water... not sure when she last had a drink. She was wormed the same day with the expected result. The next day the vet visited and said she was ok, just underweight. The masseur came to pamper her a little but suggested that she needed an equine chiropractor. He came within a couple of days and found that her hips were dislocated from having a large foal and she had a bone out of place in her neck. He worked his magic and fixed both problems and now she's so much better. She will need regular worming and a lot of food to bring her back into condition. She's very sweet and loves being groomed and fussed over.*


----------

